# Half inch MDF and wainscoting Routing bit



## gzenarosa (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello. I'm new to routers and will be doing wainscoting in my house. I'm thinking of using 1/2 inch MDF and Freud router bit 99-470 Reversible Wainscoting Bit and router table. Are these the right material and bit to use for this kind of project? Thank you and I'd appreciate any advise or tips you might provide.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Use 3/4" material for the rails and styles, then you can use 1/2" or preferrably 1/4" for a sunken panel look or 3/4" for a raised panel look. Bit's are your choice. Many threads here about bits and materials as well as dimentions for rails and styles or spacing. Rockler offers a program to do your lay out for panel spacing with cut list. Good reference material.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Gary; welcome, if i didn't already do so!
Be really careful, if you're using MDF. It has a bad reputation for (some suppliers) creating a mini 'volcano' where your fasteners go in. Not all of it by any means, but really nasty to cleanup if it does happen.
If you can find it, try Ultralight mouldings; same basic product but no downside. Lovely to work with. Here's some background info...
(The stuff my local lumberyard sells is I believe a Sauder product(?).)
Ultralight : Mouldings Millwork, Columbus Ohio Wood Products , Hardwood mouldings, Dimensional Lumber, Stock Mouldings, Custom mouldings, Stair Parts, Interior and Exterior Doors, Architectural Hardware


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gary; here's a Sauder link...
Moulding & Millwork: Manufacturer of moulding trim crown moulding molding moldings


----------



## Bosco K (Jan 15, 2012)

Since your new to routers, I would advise you to wear a respirator when working with MDF. There's a lot of light weight dust that will be covering every surface in a short period of time.

-Tim


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

As Bradley said go with 3/4" if you are making raised panels or 1/4 for a flat panel. MLCS has a bit set up that makes wainscoting without the need to make individual panels to fit. The rail and style lay on top of a flat surface. I have not tried it but it looks like a good idea. If you go with traditional style try to make all of your rail pieces and style pieces at once. It is very time consuming to try and duplicate your set up once it is moved. If you have access to two routers this would be even better.


----------

